# New Super food store opening .....



## Mr Mayor (Jun 30, 2010)

A new supermarket opened up nearby recently.... 

It has an automatic water mister to keep the produce fresh. Just before it goes on, you hear the sound of distant thunder and the smell of fresh rain.

When you pass the milk cases, you hear cows mooing and you experience the scent of fresh mown hay.

In the meat department there is the aroma of charcoal grilled steaks with onions.

When you approach the egg case, you hear hens cluck and cackle, and the air is filled with the pleasing aroma of bacon and eggs frying.

The bread department features the tantalizing smell of fresh baked bread & cookies. 


*I don't buy toilet paper there anymore. 
:haha:

MM
*


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

bwhahahahahhahahaha


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Hahahahahbaha


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

That's wrong....just wrong...


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Lol


----------

